# Killington on Tuesday - 11/20



## Nick (Nov 18, 2018)

I'll be skiing Killington on 11/20 with my wife & kids. If anyone is around LMK and say hi!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2018)

Can't do 20th hoping to be there Wednesday the 21st.


----------



## Zand (Nov 18, 2018)

I'll be there Tuesday. If Royal Flush is still open you'll probably find me lapping that no matter how thin it is.

On second look, CATWALK is listed as open. Might have to ride that damn box a few times after all.


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2018)

I ended up having to bail ... Family got sick. Same thing that happened to me last year [emoji849]

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

